# Replacement Ceiling Vents



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

I am trying to replace a metal 10"x 8" (outside measurement 12x10) vent in my parents home with one of the plastic pull down types. I am really surprised that HD & Lowes in Texas doesn't seem to carry them anymore? The metal replacements are slightly smaller than the original & the plastic ones have traditionally been slightly larger than the original, which is a good thing if the ceiling isn't in great shape when you pull off the old vent. Would I need to go to a HVAC supply house to get these? Have they been recalled for some reason?
Steve


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

If you don't want to mess with ceiling, I would trouble shoot to see if the motor was the culprit. If so, you could just replace the motor and call it a wonderful thing. If you want to start afresh, I would go to an electrical wholesaler if the box stores don't have what you want. Another possibility is checking out the nu-tone or braun web-sites. Those are the two major manufactorers of bath fans. (you are talking about a bath fan?)


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

No, I am talking about a/c vents in the ceiling. You know, two screws & they come down.
Steve


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Oh, in that case, you shouldn't have any problems with finding a grill/register at an a/c supply house.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

What is a plastic pull down type ?


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

They are pretty common in Texas homes. Here is what one looks like:
http://www.acmadness.com/AC_GRILLS-WHITE_PLASTIC_A_C_CEILING_GRILL_ADJUSTABLE_3_WAY_3.html
Steve


----------

